# It's all about the ears!



## elenigeop (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi guys!!!!I'm new here I have a 3 1/2 months old puppy probably a gsd/husky mix as everybody keeps telling me....
Here's Shira:









Here's the thing....Her ears stood up when she was 2 months old but I keep arguing with my boyfriend.When she approaches people she pulls her ears back,as she sees a lot of people she does that a lot.Is there a possibility that her ears will fall if she does that?I don't think so but he keeps telling me that they will flop and he's got me worried:crazy:
What do you think?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No. She's being an appropriate puppy. She's telling people she means no harm or threat to them. 
A dog who approached everyone and every other dog with alert ears would be saying they may indeed be a threat or bite them so puppies communicate with their ears and body language and tails. 

How to Interpret Your Dog's Body Language, Facial Expressions and Vocalizations <-- beginning body language chart, not the greatest but not horrible either.

Read the book called "The Other End of the Leash", you'll find it on amazon or maybe even your library.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

those are not ears!!! they are satellite dishes, bet you get some good reception off them!!!  There is nothing to be worried about. Since they are up, they are up.. they may go kinda funny when your pup loses teeth, but they will be fine! 
pretty pup btw!


----------



## elenigeop (Apr 6, 2012)

Ohhhhh thank you so much!We are already losing teeth she must have lost half of them but the ears are in their position still!:wild:
Hahahahahaha aren't they really big?It seems like her head is really small with these ears on it!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, they are big. But thats normal. My girl had big ole ears and she grew then the ears stayed the same size! http://t.co/ogGUhq57


----------

